# Bankoa lanza Tookam, con un depósito al 2,1% TAE



## tucapital.es (13 Jul 2015)

Bankoa lanza también su banca online Tookam (como Novanca, Enovanca), con un depósito de bienvenida al 2,1% TAE, además, según utilices su cuenta, generas "tookets" que ser convertirá en dinero para ayudas sociales:

- http://www.tucapital.es/depositos/ba...ito-al-21-tae/

Salu2.


----------



## Viricida (13 Jul 2015)

En Francia dan el 4% ::

https://www.tookam.com/


----------



## musu19 (13 Jul 2015)

tenemos fechas de la oferta?¿?


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Jul 2015)

De momento no hay fecha fin de comercialización.


----------



## Thom son (13 Jul 2015)

Da el 2,1 TAE a* 3 MESES*. Nada nuevo bajo el sol. El señuelo típico

Si no lo citas así la gente puede hacerse ilusiones.


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Jul 2015)

Como muchas oferta: ING, Openbank, Enovanca, Self Bank, etc.

Salu2.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (13 Jul 2015)

> Bankoa lanza Tookam



¿Es algún banco africano?


----------



## serhost (13 Jul 2015)

Parece interesante pero ¿alguien ha encontrado la información precontractual o el libro de tarifas y comisiones de tookam?

Estaba tratanto de mirar:

1) Comisión por cambio de divisa
2) Comisión por disposición de efectivo en cajeros (a cuales aplica y cuanto)
3) Comisiones de transferencia
4) Condiciones y/o vinculación
5) Seguro médico para viajes, cuantía

Les he enviado un mensaje, a ver que contestan, pero me parece poco serio que no tengan toda la información más en grande, fácilmente accesible y disponible en la web. Hoy día, es lo normal.

La web parece "muy terminada":
https://www.tookam.es/pagina/de-los-medios-que-nos-apoyan

"Texto a definir"


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Jul 2015)

Recien llegado, importado idea de Francia.

Salu2.


----------



## Dr_Moriarty (14 Jul 2015)

Sólo por el hecho de que nos tomen por tontos, paso de meter un duro.

En Francia un 4% y aquí la mitad.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Jul 2015)

No es que nos tomen por tontos, es que ellos no son tontos. Si el BdE estableció y puso de acuerdo a todos los bancos para no ofrecer alta rentabilidad, ellos tampoco lo van a hacer.

Si pueden ofrecer un 2,1% y superar al resto de los bancos, para qué van a dar un 4%:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/took...bancos-online/

Salu2.


----------



## Dr_Moriarty (14 Jul 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No es que nos tomen por tontos, es que ellos no son tontos. Si el BdE estableció y puso de acuerdo a todos los bancos para no ofrecer alta rentabilidad, ellos tampoco lo van a hacer.
> 
> Si pueden ofrecer un 2,1% y superar al resto de los bancos, para qué van a dar un 4%:
> 
> ...



Era una forma de hablar, completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices.

Pero, en mi caso, lo descarto. El poder como consumidor es lo único que vale.


----------



## serhost (14 Jul 2015)

La cuenta empieza por : 0138 / 0050.

Al darme de alta me han llamado para confirmar mis datos y me han enviado un SMS con mi número de cuenta.

Preguntando si me podían adelantar los contratos por email para agilizar, me icen que los envían en papel.

Las tarifas y comisiones parecen las mismas que las de bankoa, con alguna excepción, pero no las tienen publicadas (las de bankoa son un poco diferentes).

Piden para formalizar la cuenta un justificante de ingresos (nómina) y fotocopia del dni.

Da un poco de miedo que no tengan las comisiones bien publicitadas, por ejemplo, no he sido capaz de encontrar las de cambio de divisa.

El seguro de viaje parece estar bien, cubre hasta 6000 € en gastos médicos y farmacéuticos a partir de 15 km de tu domicilio habitual en los primeros 90 días de viaje. No hace falta pagar con la tarjeta para "disfrutarlo" según me han dicho por email y la aseguradora es Mapfre.


----------



## eloy_85 (14 Jul 2015)

alguna trampa, estilo 77 movimientos de tarjeta, 84 recibos domiciliados, etc?


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Jul 2015)

No, que nosotros sepamos.


----------



## serhost (15 Jul 2015)

El problema es que las condiciones y tarifas no son muy accesibles. A ver que me envían por correo postal, deberían enviarme copia del libro de tarifas de verdad


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Jul 2015)

Deberían de publicarlo en su web como lo hacen todos los bancos, el libro de tarifas.

Salu2.


----------



## serhost (15 Jul 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Deberían de publicarlo en su web como lo hacen todos los bancos, el libro de tarifas.
> 
> Salu2.



Dicen tener las de bankoa pero eso sería incompatible con su publicidad.

El contrato se refiere constantemente a las comisiones sin especificarlas pero diciendo que las pagas según su libro de tarifas puesto a disposición del cliente.

Deberían pulir esto mucho más, queda poco serio.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Jul 2015)

Son nuevos, irán poco a poco puliendo estas cosas.


----------



## serhost (15 Jul 2015)

Hombre, hay cosas que hay que hacer antes de salir a mercado, sería como si yo me monto un banco y me falta la licencia. El libro de tarifas y comisiones debe estar publicado y fácilmente accesible desde el día cero.

Por ejemplo, dicen que tienen seguro con la tarjeta y aparece en la imagen una de débito y en bankoa creo que el seguro es si tienes la visa oro de crédito.

Tanto los contratos como el libro de tarifas deben ser fácilmente accesibles y entendibles desde que montan el chiringuito.

Lo único bueno es que se tienen 15 días para desistimiento, sinó no hubiese enviado la petición de alta.


----------



## eloy_85 (15 Jul 2015)

tengo pendiente un negocio con coinc, como salga mal (que lo doy por hecho), me planteo esto


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jul 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Hombre, hay cosas que hay que hacer antes de salir a mercado, sería como si yo me monto un banco y me falta la licencia. El libro de tarifas y comisiones debe estar publicado y fácilmente accesible desde el día cero.
> 
> Por ejemplo, dicen que tienen seguro con la tarjeta y aparece en la imagen una de débito y en bankoa creo que el seguro es si tienes la visa oro de crédito.
> 
> ...




Ya... tienes toda la razón...


----------



## AMSierra (16 Jul 2015)

Qué condiciones hay que cumplir para poder abrirlo? Nómina? Intento hacerme cliente y el botón ni siquiera funciona...


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Jul 2015)

Me temo que hay que llamar por teléfono: 943 413 922


----------



## AMSierra (17 Jul 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Me temo que hay que llamar por teléfono: 943 413 922



Con IE si que me funcionaba. Lo que no me queda claro son las condiciones para poder abrir el depósito.

Voy a mandar un mail a ver.


----------



## serhost (21 Jul 2015)

La web de bankoa/tookam en el área de clientes es un poco chapucera, si accedes con DNIe tras la confirmación de alta por SMS te pide la clave de acceso ¿y para qué pongo el dni en su lector entonces? Pero si preguntas en atención al cliente dicen que acceder sin clave es completamente inseguro ¡como va a ser posible!

En fin, se nota que son banco MUY pequeño comprado por uno gigante.

En cuestión telemática DEBEN mejorar y mucho.

Otra cosa es que distingan el certificado de autorización del nuevo DNI "3.0" y no lo dejen entrar si realmente ese DNI no pide clave, pero al menos si usas un certificado de la fnmt o el DNIe normal, entonces que no te pida la clave de acceso anterior para obligarte a cambiar la clave.

Por lo que he visto, como pierdas la clave de acceso (que no de firma) o se te bloquee estás jodido, no la resetean por SMS al estilo de los bancos online.

Otra cosa que tienen en pañales es el tema de los seguros, están bien, pero deberían especificar en los contratos que los seguros de la visa oro de bankoa se extienden a los clientes de tookam en la tarjeta de crédito.

Todas estas cosas deberían estar mucho más pulidas, además de permitir adelantar la documentación por email, permitir la firma de contratos con DNI o certificado FNMT, envío de claves iniciales por teléfono y reseteo de las mismas, etc.

No sé, creo que le queda mucho que madurar, esperemos que vaya a mejor.

Un ejemplo de cosas "poco pulidas":
https://www.bankoa.es/documentos/seguros/Asistencia en viaje - Poliza Mapfre.pdf

Mirad el título del documento "Viajes Torraltour".

Otro ejemplo: Si le das a la opción del teléfono para que te llamen, en el cuadro de texto donde debes introducir tu número, ponen: "Vuestro numéro"


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Jul 2015)

serhost dijo:


> La web de bankoa/tookam en el área de clientes es un poco chapucera, si accedes con DNIe tras la confirmación de alta por SMS te pide la clave de acceso ¿y para qué pongo el dni en su lector entonces? Pero si preguntas en atención al cliente dicen que acceder sin clave es completamente inseguro ¡como va a ser posible!
> 
> En fin, se nota que son banco MUY pequeño comprado por uno gigante.
> 
> ...



pues yo creo q saben muy bien lo q hacen al no fiarse del DNIe...


----------



## serhost (22 Jul 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues yo creo q saben muy bien lo q hacen al no fiarse del DNIe...



Se fían, pero no para cambiar la clave de acceso, solo para entrar sin cambiarla.


----------



## AMSierra (22 Jul 2015)

Alguien ya ha contratado el depósito con ellos y dado de alta como cliente?


----------



## Viricida (22 Jul 2015)

Bueno yo voy a probar esto a ver... por tres meses... esperando documentación y tal.


----------



## serhost (22 Jul 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Bueno yo voy a probar esto a ver... por tres meses... esperando documentación y tal.



Me temo que son bastante lentos, correo normal, primero contratos, cuando los reciben con la documentación te envían la clave otra vez por correo normal, nada de sms con clave temporal ni de adelantar contratos por email para reducir plazo o poder enviar documentos vía internet.

Un poco desastre para ser todo online.

En cuanto tenga acceso ya contaré que tal, incluso he pedido tarjeta de débito por los seguros y porque me han dicho que en compras no cobran comisión por cambio de divisa.

Tema de autenticación mediante certificado y/o dnie fatal, requiere java y no sirve para nada ya que no permite cambiar la clave de acceso sin la antigua (¿para que me identifico con certificado si me pedís la clave?).

Están demasiado verdes aún, me temo. Ojalá mejoren porque si lo del cambio de divisa es cierto y también lo del seguro de viaje, me parecen buenas condiciones para la operativa normal. Condición a mejorar: los 10€ de comisión por emisión de duplicado de tarjeta.


----------



## Viricida (23 Jul 2015)

Pues me llamaron a los minutos de cumplimentar los datos de la web... ya el tema que dices, bueno, espero que vaya medio bien.


----------



## serhost (23 Jul 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Pues me llamaron a los minutos de cumplimentar los datos de la web... ya el tema que dices, bueno, espero que vaya medio bien.



A ver, una cosa no quita la otra, los procesos no los tienen optimizados pero los trabajadores si son rápidos y parecen todo lo eficaces que les dejan.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Jul 2015)

despues de lo de los cajeros del BBVA este banco es un candidato para sustituir mi cuenta en unoe.


----------



## serhost (23 Jul 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> despues de lo de los cajeros del BBVA este banco es un candidato para sustituir mi cuenta en unoe.



Pues no sé que decirte, cada vez tendrás menos cajeros de servired a los que ir sin comisión.

En donde estoy yo, hay más 4b pero imagino que Santander pronto cobrará y después banco popular ira detrás.


----------



## musu19 (23 Jul 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> despues de lo de los cajeros del BBVA este banco es un candidato para sustituir mi cuenta en unoe.



unoe es de bbva, no creo q te cobren por usar cajeros de bbva... asique quedate en unoe no?


----------



## Viricida (24 Jul 2015)

Me ha llegado hoy la documentación (el contrato, todo lo demás a mirar en la web)...

El sobre prefranqueado es muy justito, no cabe bien la hoja del contrato más el DNI más la nómina...


----------



## serhost (24 Jul 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Me ha llegado hoy la documentación (el contrato, todo lo demás a mirar en la web)...
> 
> El sobre prefranqueado es muy justito, no cabe bien la hoja del contrato más el DNI más la nómina...



Yo voy por el paso siguiente, activación de todo (ya les he devuelto todo firmado y me han llegado las dos cartas: clave de acceso de un uso y tarjeta + tarjeta de seguro).

Para mi Tookam o Bankoa, es de momento, una banca de "andar por casa".

Cosillas "mejorables":

La web es un poco peculiar, antigua, pero podría ser suficiente.

Hay límites de operativa en transferencias de 15.000 € por día.

La firma se hace mediante PIN al teléfono. Nunca te dejan teclear un PIN (ni siquiera cuando es de un sólo uso) te obligan a pinchar en los números y eso debería ser opción del usuario.

Para bajarse las condiciones legales, me temo que hace falta utilizar Internet Explorer, hay un error de javascript ahora mismo que no permite bajar los documentos, a ver si en un rato me peleo con la consola del desarrollador y edito el javascript para mi navegador para poder bajar el archivo (sino me toca cambiar el disco duro y no me apetece nada).

El PIN de la tarjeta te lo envían a casa, nuevamente por correo postal, otro atraso más, una pena que no envíen por SMS. Una particularidad, el PIN de la tarjeta no se puede cambiar, una pena, en esto si parecen un banco francés.

Cuando quieres cerrar sesión y le das a ello, te pregunta si quieres cerrar sesión (debe ser que alguna gente le da por vicio) pero OJO, si pinchas en enviarles un email, la sesión se cierra automáticamente y sin preguntar, es una experiencia casi religiosa la usabilidad de esa web.

Cosas buenas: Se puede cambiar tanto el usuario como la clave, (parte mala: la clave sólo puede ser numérica). La clave debe llevar entre 6 y 12 caracteres y te recomiendan que le metas caducidad para cambiarla al menos una vez cada año.

Conmigo han debido hacer pruebas, puesto que en los extractos tenía 10 documentos pendientes, uno de ellos con solicitud de duplicado de la tarjeta y todos ellos avisándome que la fuese a recoger a mi oficina.

Están muy muy verdes, aunque por lo menos le echan buena atención, con lo que, si alguien quiere abrir la cuenta, que sepa que aunque tardan, le resoverán todo puesto que de momento, la atención es realmente buena.

Me han vuelto a confirmar que no tienen comisión por cambio de divisa en compras (lo comprobaré los próximos días cuando me toque comprar algo que necesite por internet).

Te envían junto con la tarjeta, otra con el número de póliza de los seguros y tu nombre, se nota que reutilizan lo que ya tienen puesto que pone: "Seguro de asistencia en viajes de VISA ORO BANKOA". Aunque nos extiendan el mismo seguro a los que tenemos la visa tookam que a los clientes de visa oro de crédito, al menos, en mi opinión, deberían tratar de personalizar la tarjeta de otro modo.

A este respecto, por si me leen, realmente es una pena que no tenga el teléfono al que tienes que llamar también por delante (útil para carteras de viaje con un espacio transparente donde se ven los datos). De hecho, sería recomendable que dejasen un espacio blanco y escribible por detrás para anotar los datos en caso de emergencia (pequeñas cosas que son muy cómodas y útiles).

Pues he aquí el análisis completo, ya contaré cuando pueda contratar el depósito.

Si tuviese que definir pedestre, quizás utilizaría esto como definición si se lo tratase de explicar a algún colega informático:
https://www.bankoaonline.com/0138/js/libreria punto jota ese <- a partir de, pongamos como ejemplo, la línea 2990 "Por si se desea que el elemento se ponga de algún color específico".


----------



## AMSierra (26 Jul 2015)

Uno de los agentes me dijo que podía abrir la cuenta siendo desempleado. Alguien en este mismo caso?


----------



## serhost (26 Jul 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Uno de los agentes me dijo que podía abrir la cuenta siendo desempleado. Alguien en este mismo caso?



¿Y por qué no ibas a poder? Pide la documentación, lo peor que puede pasarte es que no te den tarjeta de crédito.


----------



## serhost (27 Jul 2015)

Aviso para navegantes y cosa MUY fea:

*Tookam / Bankoa NO respeta la fecha de valor del dinero (transferencias express el mismo día como las de ING) e incluso me han dado a entender que tampoco las de OMF, esto último no me lo creo (o mejor dicho, no me lo puedo creer).*

Esto me lo ha confirmado por el chat un tal Mikel, cuando he preguntado por las ventanas de transferencia (entrantes/salientes) me ha dicho "que no pueden compartir esa información" pero que mi transferencia, llega mañana y eso que le he explicado que no era transferencia normal y que se enviaba hoy.

Cuando he preguntado por la OMF se ha cerrado en banda diciendo que el dinero llega cuando llega, en mi caso al día siguiente, no ha querido explicarme las ventanas de transferencia de Bankoa y me ha dicho que la OMF tenía un coste cuando: 1) Yo no le he preguntado el coste, ese es mi problema y 2) Si yo hago una OMF en algún momento, quiero tener la seguridad que el banco abonará el dinero que se le dice.

Tookam se ve que en el fondo respeta los principios de la banca más rancia: vamos a intentar tocarle las pelotas a los clientes con la fecha de valor del dinero.

No ganan nada y el gesto queda muy feo. En caso que sea un malentendido es uno realmente feo.

Estaba pensando en cambiar parte de mi operativa, incluso contratarles algún fondo, pero de momento me quedo como estoy sólo con el depósito, ya que lo que voy viendo poco a poco, no me está gustando.


----------



## serhost (27 Jul 2015)

Confirmo, son las 20:25 y no ha entrado la transferencia. Deja bastante que desear del banco, empiezo a creerme que una OMF no llegaría el mismo día.


----------



## Viricida (28 Jul 2015)

Pues eso es bastante habitual por desgracia, se pasan las normas SEPA por los c**** la mayoría.

Yo abro esta cuenta sólo por el depósito, así que bueno... aun así pondría reclamación eh.


----------



## serhost (28 Jul 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Pues eso es bastante habitual por desgracia, se pasan las normas SEPA por los c**** la mayoría.
> 
> Yo abro esta cuenta sólo por el depósito, así que bueno... aun así pondría reclamación eh.



Confirmo, he tenido que abrir el depósito hoy. Esta cuenta será sólo para el depósito también en mi caso, probaré por si es verdad lo de que no cobran comisión por compras en divisa extranjera (cambio) y ya. Si estoy interesado en algún fondo, lo buscaré en otro sitio ya que ni siquiera han querido darme información de los mismos, la respuesta fue: mire vd la web de bankoa (sic).

Me informaré sobre mis derechos a ver si tienen que respetar la fecha de valor que dice ING.

Extracto de conversación con ING por el chat (me costó mucho que concretasen, unos 40 minutos llegar a la respuesta que no me querían decir directamente):



> Agente: Nosotros nos comprometemos a que las transferencias nacionales que se emitan antes de las 13:00 horas lleguen a la entidad de destino en el mismo día, pero depende de la operativa interna de dicha entidad el momento en el que se abone en tu cuenta.
> Cliente: perfecto, ahora ¿tienen obligación en la entidad destino en reflejar la operación el día que les llega?
> (...)
> Cliente: digo por normativa bancaria
> ...



*Por tanto, a Bankoa le interesa retrasar la fecha de valor todo lo (en este caso parece que legalmente) posible.*

Bankoa o Tookam, al final no vas a ser mi banco para más que para el depósito promocional. Para operativa normal, de momento ING, más vale bueno conocido que malo por conocer.

Con respecto a la tarjeta de débito, he hecho una compra de prueba. La única manera que me cuadre el tipo de cambio es que añada una comisión del 2% por cambio de divisa. Eso sí, te avisan por SMS de tus compras.

En los próximos días a ver si veo la operación en firme, confirmo la fecha del cierre de la operación y miro a ver si han cargado ese 2%, pero si mantienen lo que me han enviado por SMS, estarían cargando un 2% de comisión por cambio de divisa sobre el tipo de cambio que ya ofrece Visa sin avisarlo (y yo tengo por escrito en un par de correos que no cobran comisión por este concepto).

Reitero: Con tookam / bankoa el depósito promocional y después ¡huíd malditos! Esto no es un banco, es una banqueta.


----------



## Viricida (12 Ago 2015)

He hecho una transferencia que ha llegado en 1 dia pese a que me indicaba COINC que seria en 2 (maximo claro). Ahora he hecho otra y por ese total ya pondre el deposito que parece facil.

Enviado desde el móvil.


----------



## dosuno (12 Ago 2015)

Yo ya he abierto cuenta y contratado el depósito de tres meses... el proceso de info, envío de documentación y alta ha ido sin prisa pero sin pausa y sin fallos. Los pasos se han cumplido en orden. Todo sin problemas. En el teléfono de atención al cliente te atienden bien y con calma.
La web es sencilla pero va fina, rápida y con los accesos muy visibles y a mano. Sinceramente me gusta mucho por eso mismo... tanta floritura y vistosidad como la de "la caixa" o "selfbank" hacían que fuese un coñazo intragable.
Las transferencias que hice (primero para asociar la cuenta inicial de tookam y después para asociar la de tookam a coinc) me tardaron un día, algo que me llamó la atención, también eran por la mañana, no sé a partir de qué hora pasarían ya a efectuarse el día laboral siguiente.
No es un banco que me llame, pero durante tres meses tendré el depósito de 30K con ellos.
Empiezo a tener mis dudas de si realmente compensa andar "cazando" depósitos de 3, 4 o 5 meses, moviendo y teniendo la pasta entre tantos bancos... aún bueno que es algo que me divierte hacer y puedo dedicarle ese tiempo a ratos libres por las mañanas.


----------



## AMSierra (13 Ago 2015)

dosuno dijo:


> Empiezo a tener mis dudas de si realmente compensa andar "cazando" depósitos de 3, 4 o 5 meses, moviendo y teniendo la pasta entre tantos bancos... aún bueno que es algo que me divierte hacer y puedo dedicarle ese tiempo a ratos libres por las mañanas.



Porqué no iba a compensar? Mejor moverlo que tenerlo en un determinado banco muerto de risa.


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Ago 2015)

Yo opino igual. Siempre al mejor postor para obtener más rentabilidad.


----------



## serhost (13 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo opino igual. Siempre al mejor postor para obtener más rentabilidad.



De momento yo les he reclamado que tras confirmarme por escrito que no cobran comisión por cambio de divisa en compras, me han cobrado un 2% más de lo que indica la web de visa europe por una compra en dólares.

A ver si es error o realmente cobran, en el libro de tarifas no he encontrado nada.

Personalmente, no creo que sean serios, para el depósito y luego huir.


----------



## dosuno (13 Ago 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Porqué no iba a compensar? Mejor moverlo que tenerlo en un determinado banco muerto de risa.





tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo opino igual. Siempre al mejor postor para obtener más rentabilidad.



Estoy bastante de acuerdo y por eso es lo que estoy haciendo, moverlo y buscar la mejor "presa" del momento, en vez de tenerlo parado... Aunque sean ofertas puntuales para "enganchar" a potenciales clientes nuevos.

El tema que cada vez es menor el rendimiento que se saca... ahora apenas un poco más de un 2%... Siempre buscando sin costes de mantenimiento, etc... Y entre "operaciones" pasarlo a coinc con un 1.10%. También hay que tener en cuenta los impuestos que tenemos que pagar y que nisiquiera olemos...
Quizá para los que tenemos poca "pasta", pocos conocimientos como para meterse a otros tipos de inversión y poco tiempo para aprender o buscar, sea una de las mejores opciones. Pero me parece bastante mísero la verdad.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2015 at 14:40 ----------




AMSierra dijo:


> Uno de los agentes me dijo que podía abrir la cuenta siendo desempleado. Alguien en este mismo caso?



Es mi caso y tengo todo operativo sin problema, también la tarjeta "verde ecológica" de débito. . El tema está en enviarles junto a la documentación una copia de la tarjeta de demanda de empleo... o lo que tengas.


----------



## AMSierra (13 Ago 2015)

dosuno dijo:


> Es mi caso y tengo todo operativo sin problema, también la tarjeta "verde ecológica" de débito. . El tema está en enviarles junto a la documentación una copia de la tarjeta de demanda de empleo... o lo que tengas.



Muchas gracias, eso haré !


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Ago 2015)

una cosa buena de este banco es que te permite hacer transferencias tipo nomina y sin comisiones, para conseguir promociones por ingreso de nomina, cumplir condicion de nomina en cuentas como la de 1 2 3, librarte de comisiones en cuentas, etc.

he visto que te da a elegir si quieres tarjeta, entonces es opcional, no cobran comisiones por la tarjeta, es de debito?.

otra pregunta, en que cajeros se puede sacar sin comisiones?.

que paso con el tema de las comisiones por compras con cambio de divisa, realmente no cobra?.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (18 Ago 2015)

¿Qué es eso de Bankoa? Suena a esto pero con Bankia...


----------



## Viricida (12 Nov 2015)

Problema que acabo de encontrar. 

Al vencer un depósito de estos al 2,1% he querido sacarlo todo, desde la cuenta, mediante transferencia SEPA a otra cuenta identificada con IBAN y BIC. Pero me dice que la operación "supera el riesgo permitido". He podido sacar sólo una parte.

Ya les he escrito "recordándoles" la normativa SEPA según la cual NO HAY LIMITE de importe.


----------



## serhost (12 Nov 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> una cosa buena de este banco es que te permite hacer transferencias tipo nomina y sin comisiones, para conseguir promociones por ingreso de nomina, cumplir condicion de nomina en cuentas como la de 1 2 3, librarte de comisiones en cuentas, etc.
> 
> he visto que te da a elegir si quieres tarjeta, entonces es opcional, no cobran comisiones por la tarjeta, es de debito?.
> 
> ...



Cambio de divisa 1'5% me lo han confirmado finamente por email tras decirme varias veces que no cobraban.

No es alta, pero considero que me han mentido al principio y tengo tarjetas con mejores condiciones.


----------



## Viricida (12 Nov 2015)

Me llaman para indicarme que solicite aumento del límite de transferencia a través del Buzón Personal que tiene la web (son 15.000€ diarios). Le he comentado que me parece arbitrario sobre todo si es a cuentas del mismo titular y en vista de la normativa SEPA. Pero bueno, si funciona así me vale por esta vez.

Me dicen que se pone por "seguridad". En principio esto no necesariamente contraviene la citada normativa (por lo que dudo que haya fundamento para reclamar), pero sí es un inconveniente al menos para mí en este momento, así se lo he hecho saber.


----------



## serhost (12 Nov 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Me llaman para indicarme que solicite aumento del límite de transferencia a través del Buzón Personal que tiene la web (son 15.000€ diarios). Le he comentado que me parece arbitrario sobre todo si es a cuentas del mismo titular y en vista de la normativa SEPA. Pero bueno, si funciona así me vale por esta vez.
> 
> Me dicen que se pone por "seguridad". En principio esto no necesariamente contraviene la citada normativa (por lo que dudo que haya fundamento para reclamar), pero sí es un inconveniente al menos para mí en este momento, así se lo he hecho saber.



No te dan problema y aumentan el límite ese día en concreto. Lo hacen en el día. En ese aspecto funcionan bien.

Aún así, deben mejorar mucho en banca online, página web y dejar más claras sus comisiones, en principio son pocas y aceptables, pero al tratar de ocultarlas me produce bastante rechazo este banco.


----------



## Viricida (12 Nov 2015)

Pues vaya, en este caso, fail; he pedido el aumento del límite bien antes de las 18 :00 como me han indicado para que se pudiera hacer hoy y nada.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Nov 2015)

tookets o tokens.....mmmmmm......creo que paso.


----------



## Viricida (13 Nov 2015)

Bueeeno... ya me han aumentado el límite.

Que por cierto, BBVA también lo tiene igual. No pienso llegar a esas cantidades en ese banco, pero que lo sepáis.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (4 Dic 2015)

Acabo de recibir la documentación para abrir la cuenta, y leyendo las condiciones de la cuenta corriente, pone que la comisión de administración es de 0€ por apunte, gratuitos los primeros "x" trimestrales. Esa "x" entiendo que se refiere hasta la próxima comunicación de cambio de condiciones, pero siendo un banco, y pensando mal, se entendería, ¿cómo una errata del contrato?, o ¿cómo los próximos 10 trimestres?.
Saludos.


----------



## HurreKin (4 Dic 2015)

Empezado proceso llamada recibida.


----------



## Barruno (29 Dic 2015)

Una pregunta...
Es una cuenta española o francesa?
Lo digo por que comparada con los de number26 alemanes, ésta creo que es alemana de no residente, y me preguntaba si la de tookam es igual o la han "españolizao" al estilo Ing, que si que tiene codigo español (iban tipo ESXX).

escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## serhost (29 Dic 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Una pregunta...
> Es una cuenta española o francesa?
> Lo digo por que comparada con los de number26 alemanes, ésta creo que es alemana de no residente, y me preguntaba si la de tookam es igual o la han "españolizao" al estilo Ing, que si que tiene codigo español (iban tipo ESXX).
> 
> escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.



tookam.es es bankoa, que es español pero creo que comprado por Crédit Agricole. La cuenta es española, iban que empieza por ES y FGD español.

Otra cosa es tookam.com que pertenece a: Caisse Régionale de Crédit Agricole Mutuel Pyrénées Gascogne, que sí, al menos suena a francés y no sé si te dejarían abrir cuenta.

Que puede parecer lo mismo, pero no lo es exactamente.


----------



## Barruno (4 Ene 2016)

una pregunta... que creo que leí algo hace tiempo pero no encuentro el post al respecto.
En el alta para la contratación de la cuenta y deposito de Tookam al 2,1% x 3 meses hay un espacio para hacer una especie de las antiguas OTE (ahora creo que se llaman OTF o algo así) contra otra cuenta tuya... supongo que el mismo proceso de confirmación de identidad que usa ING..
el caso es que no se que poner... lo ideal sería poner 10 euros para evitar tener que soportar el tiempo que lo retienen (dos meses ¿??) y no me apetece poner los 3.000 euros que creo que voy a tener que poner y creo que leí en algún sitio..
¿Que habeis puesto vosotros?

Saludos y gracias.

Edito: 
1) les he llamado,.. por lo visto no es una OTE, es sólo para que digamos de que cuenta van a venir los fondos... a efectos declarativos.. pero el sistema no emite ote.. o "transferencia inversa" como dicen ellos (toa la puta vida llamandolo OTE y ahora "transferencia inversa", pos güeno..)...
2) por cierto.. supongo que lo sabeis, pero no obstante lo digo.. que de los 30k palante, se puede contratar el verde, al 1%, pero sólo por un máximo de 70.000 (me lo acaban de decir por tfno). Cuando se cancele el del 2,1% pues se mete todo en el verde al 1% y listo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> una pregunta... que creo que leí algo hace tiempo pero no encuentro el post al respecto.
> En el alta para la contratación de la cuenta y deposito de Tookam al 2,1% x 3 meses hay un espacio para hacer una especie de las antiguas OTE (ahora creo que se llaman OTF o algo así) contra otra cuenta tuya... supongo que el mismo proceso de confirmación de identidad que usa ING..
> el caso es que no se que poner... lo ideal sería poner 10 euros para evitar tener que soportar el tiempo que lo retienen (dos meses ¿??) y no me apetece poner los 3.000 euros que creo que voy a tener que poner y creo que leí en algún sitio..
> ¿Que habeis puesto vosotros?
> ...



Si lo vas a abrir por 30K pon 30K, no hacen OTE, una vez abierta la cuenta haz transferencia de 1 euro y si todo esta bien otra de 29999.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Feb 2016)

¿ sabeis si dan tarjeta debito para sacar del cajero gratis ? y ¿ hay que domiciliar nomina ?...


----------



## Viricida (10 Feb 2016)

Yo no tengo tarjeta y nómina tampoco piden.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (26 Feb 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> En Francia dan el 4% ::
> 
> Tookam, la banque en ligne eco-responsable du Crédit Agricole Pyrénées Gascogne



Alguien ha probado a abrirse la cuenta desde España?

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 20:55 ----------

Devenir client de la banque en ligne Tookam


----------



## Barruno (27 Feb 2016)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Alguien ha probado a abrirse la cuenta desde España?
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 20:55 ----------
> 
> Devenir client de la banque en ligne Tookam



Hombre... supongo que te pediran cosas que, por no ser frances, no tienes... tipo DNI o NIF....
Desde luego que si vas con el pasaporte, como residente (que será el requisito para que te den ese 4%), no te van a tratar.
De hacer cosas de esas, mejor en Polonia,que ing x lo visto da el 4% de manera indefinida (o algo así) , eso si en la moneda local...


----------



## eloy_85 (29 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> una cosa buena de este banco es que te permite hacer transferencias tipo nomina y sin comisiones, para conseguir promociones por ingreso de nomina, cumplir condicion de nomina en cuentas como la de 1 2 3, librarte de comisiones en cuentas, etc.



este tema me interesa. Puedo abrir la cuenta 1,2,3 del Santander y mandarme transferencias yo mismo desde otra cuenta (tookam en este caso) y cuela? ¿qué hay que hacer para que sean tipo nómina? Eso tiene alguna consecuencia rara (hacienda, etc.) ?


----------



## AMSierra (12 Mar 2016)

Voy a abrir el depósito de bienvenida. Alguna recomendación o información a tener en cuenta? 

Gracias.


----------



## Barruno (13 Mar 2016)

AMSierra dijo:


> Voy a abrir el depósito de bienvenida. Alguna recomendación o información a tener en cuenta?
> 
> Gracias.



No.
Es simple.
El dinero que te sobre de 30k lo metes en el depositi verde (1% 6 meses) al dia siguiente que te saldrá ya el baner.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2016 at 15:53 ----------




eloy_85 dijo:


> este tema me interesa. Puedo abrir la cuenta 1,2,3 del Santander y mandarme transferencias yo mismo desde otra cuenta (tookam en este caso) y cuela? ¿qué hay que hacer para que sean tipo nómina? Eso tiene alguna consecuencia rara (hacienda, etc.) ?



Por lo de Hacienda, Mientras que demuestres que siempre es tu dinero, es igual el concepto que pongas.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2016 at 15:54 ----------




eloy_85 dijo:


> este tema me interesa. Puedo abrir la cuenta 1,2,3 del Santander y mandarme transferencias yo mismo desde otra cuenta (tookam en este caso) y cuela? ¿qué hay que hacer para que sean tipo nómina? Eso tiene alguna consecuencia rara (hacienda, etc.) ?



Por lo de Hacienda, Mientras que demuestres que siempre es tu dinero, es igual el concepto que pongas.


----------



## eloy_85 (13 Mar 2016)

> Por lo de Hacienda, Mientras que demuestres que siempre es tu dinero, es igual el concepto que pongas.



No me refiero al concepto. Sino al tipo de transferencia, para que la entidad que la recibe la considere nómina a efectos de comisiones y promociones.


----------



## Barruno (13 Mar 2016)

eloy_85 dijo:


> No me refiero al concepto. Sino al tipo de transferencia, para que la entidad que la recibe la considere nómina a efectos de comisiones y promociones.



Te he entendido perfectamente.
Mantengo mi respuesta.
El motivo no importa si es claramente falso (es imposible transferirte a ti mismo nada en concepto de nomina... el de hacienda lo entenderá ).


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Mar 2016)

eloy_85 dijo:


> No me refiero al concepto. Sino al tipo de transferencia, para que la entidad que la recibe la considere nómina a efectos de comisiones y promociones.



para que salga del tipo nomina es tan sencillo como elegir nomina en un desplegable, y la transferencia les llega como una autentica transeferencia de nomina, con su codigo correspondiente, lo que pasa es que para el banco recpetor puede no ser suficiente, ha habido promos en las que algun banco ademas ha mirado que no venga de uno mismo e incluso que venga de la cuenta de una empresa o autonomo y no de un particular, en el caso de la 123 del santander no lo se, en el caso de bankinter por lo que tengo entendido no quieren este tipo de acciones, quieren nominas autenticas, cada banco es un mundo, en el otro extremo si vas a una oficina de la caixa lo que quieren es captar nominas o que lo parezca, les da igual que no lo sean, a mi me han llegado a invitar a hacerlo para la promo de la tablet, lo que pasa es que no me interesa, tienes que mantener la cuenta 4 años, lo que equivale a mantener la nomina o el simuladro de nomina, porque sin nomina te hinchas a pagar comisiones, prefiero seguir con mi cuenta in sin comisiones.


----------



## vyk (14 Mar 2016)

Yo estoy contento con esta entidad, la verdad. Buena operativa y buen servicio de Atención al cliente. Meteré nás dinero en el depósito verde, porque visto lo visto hasta un mísero 1% está bien.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Mar 2016)

Sí, parece mentira, pero 1% no lo da casi nadie ya.


----------



## AMSierra (21 Mar 2016)

Lo que voy a meter en Tookam son 20000€. Después del depósito de bienvenida, lo meto entonces en el depósito verde durante 6 meses? Qué % dan luego?


----------



## Barruno (22 Mar 2016)

AMSierra dijo:


> Lo que voy a meter en Tookam son 20000€. Después del depósito de bienvenida, lo meto entonces en el depósito verde durante 6 meses? Qué % dan luego?



Haces otro de 6 meses


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Mar 2016)

date prisa, parece que el deposito promocional baja al 1,95% y el verde al 0,5%, el promocional sigue valiendo la pena pero el verde ya no.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Mar 2016)

Pues una pena si lo bajan hasta el 0,5%. El 1% actual está, dentro de lo que hay, muy bien.

Salu2.


----------



## AMSierra (22 Mar 2016)

Le doy a alta de cliente y me sale esta imagen:







::

Confirmado, el depósito de bienvenida ha cambiado de 2,1 a 1,95%. Hoy. ::

---------- Post added 22-mar-2016 at 10:50 ----------

Una pregunta sobre el depósito. Pone esto: 







Quiere decir que no puedo ir retirando o añadiendo dinero como por ejemplo Coinc? Es una cantidad fija que se queda bloqueada durante los 3 meses?


----------



## Paisdemierda (22 Mar 2016)

yo lo pillé al 2,1 hace unas semanas, si tienes más pasta, metela en oficina directa al 1,5%, selfbank al 3%, ing 1,9.... a mi solo me queda la de O.directa, ya he sido cliente en todas las demas, dentro de poco. solo quedara bancolchon


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Mar 2016)

AMSierra dijo:


> Le doy a alta de cliente y me sale esta imagen:
> 
> Una pregunta sobre el depósito. Pone esto:
> 
> ...




Puedes cancelarlo pero pierdes los intereses generados:

- http://www.tucapital.es/depositos/to...de-bienvenida/

Salu2.


----------



## AMSierra (22 Mar 2016)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Puedes cancelarlo pero pierdes los intereses generados:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/depositos/to...de-bienvenida/
> 
> Salu2.



Ya veo. Entiendo que lo que se mete se queda fijo hasta el final del depósito sin posibilidad de modificarlo.

Gracias.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2016 at 11:30 ----------




Paisdemierda dijo:


> yo lo pillé al 2,1 hace unas semanas, si tienes más pasta, metela en oficina directa al 1,5%, selfbank al 3%, ing 1,9.... a mi solo me queda la de O.directa, ya he sido cliente en todas las demas, dentro de poco. solo quedara bancolchon



Ya he sido cliente de selfbank y de ING, luego el único que me queda es este y oficina directa. 

Lo que me echa para atrás es no tener disponible el dinero sin perder los intereses, pero bueno.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Mar 2016)

AMSierra dijo:


> Ya veo. Entiendo que lo que se mete se queda fijo hasta el final del depósito sin posibilidad de modificarlo.
> 
> Gracias.



Sí, lo que metas desde el inicio hasta el final sin modificaciones si no quieres perder los intereses.

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Mar 2016)

AMSierra dijo:


> Ya veo. Entiendo que lo que se mete se queda fijo hasta el final del depósito sin posibilidad de modificarlo.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



hombre 3 meses tampoco es una era geologica...


----------



## AMSierra (22 Mar 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> hombre 3 meses tampoco es una era geologica...



Basta que ancles el dinero para necesitarlo ::


----------



## Barruno (23 Mar 2016)

acabo de ver en mi banca online que el deposito verde baja al 0,50%... o sea que ya ni con prisas se puede contratar al 1% los seis meses.
Personalmente, para mi, otro banco que ha caido y que voy a prescindir de él.
El mes que viene se acaba el deposito Tookam que tenía contratado a tres meses al 2,1%... y pensaba ponerlo al 1% con el susodicho deposito verde.
Veo que han sido listos, o se han creído serlo, por que yo el mes que viene recojo pasta, beneficios y cierro cuenta.
que les den POR CU LO.
y si me apuran, les pongo los cuernos con su madre, la matriz franchute, que dan el 1,3% a seis meses y contratando desde España como no residente: 
https://www.ca-consumerfinance.es/web/ca-consumerfinance/condiciones-y-tipos-interes
son listos pero la pasta es mía, así que repito, por mi les pueden dar por culo pero bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (23 Mar 2016)

A mí me han jodido por un día para no poder contratarlo :´´(


----------



## un mundo feliz (23 Mar 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> acabo de ver en mi banca online que el deposito verde baja al 0,50%... o sea que ya ni con prisas se puede contratar al 1% los seis meses.
> Personalmente, para mi, otro banco que ha caido y que voy a prescindir de él.
> El mes que viene se acaba el deposito Tookam que tenía contratado a tres meses al 2,1%... y pensaba ponerlo al 1% con el susodicho deposito verde.
> Veo que han sido listos, o se han creído serlo, por que yo el mes que viene recojo pasta, beneficios y cierro cuenta.
> ...



La culpa no es de ellos. Es de la cosa nostra de aquí, que de golpe y porrazo acabó con el libre mercado en los depósitos. En cuanto alguno se pasa de listo, los corleone tardan cero coma en ponerles en su sitio. Pero aun tienes la cuenta facto al 1.5%, veremos cuanto tiempo aguantan la extorsión.


----------



## HurreKin (24 Mar 2016)

Otro afectado por aqui , hoy terminaba de mover toda la pasta para meterla al 1 y ya me sale lo del 0,5 asi que nada a sacarla toda y cerrar la cuenta, 

Vuelta de 50k a coinc y el resto alguna idea?


----------



## Barruno (24 Mar 2016)

HurreKin dijo:


> Otro afectado por aqui , hoy terminaba de mover toda la pasta para meterla al 1 y ya me sale lo del 0,5 asi que nada a sacarla toda y cerrar la cuenta,
> 
> Vuelta de 50k a coinc y el resto alguna idea?



¿No te ape lo que he propuesto de llevarlo a la matriz al 1.3% a seis meses o que?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Mar 2016)

HurreKin dijo:


> Otro afectado por aqui , hoy terminaba de mover toda la pasta para meterla al 1 y ya me sale lo del 0,5 asi que nada a sacarla toda y cerrar la cuenta,
> 
> Vuelta de 50k a coinc y el resto alguna idea?



NB a 6 meses creo que anda por el 1,2%.


----------



## Barruno (24 Mar 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> NB a 6 meses creo que anda por el 1,2%.



Nemea Bank supongo que dices no?
Entre Francia y Malta...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Mar 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> Nemea Bank supongo que dices no?
> Entre Francia y Malta...



no, novo banco.


----------



## Barruno (26 Mar 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no, novo banco.



Ah, ok, espirito santo con FGD portugués.....
Es otra alternativa....


----------



## AMSierra (13 Abr 2016)

Ya no está el depósito de bienvenida del 1,95%??? Solo me aparece uno de 0,5%...


----------



## caramon1980 (14 Abr 2016)

Pues parece que si, como puedes ver..

Tookam elimina su depósito bienvenida al 1,95% y deja sólo el Verde al 0,5% TAE | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos

Cada vez queda menos decentes y la mayoria en Malta jeje


----------



## Barruno (14 Abr 2016)

A mi me vence el deposito este mes y estoy pensando hacer el deposito de la matriz francesa de 6 meses al 1.3%.
Alguien lo ha hecho o pretende meterle mano?


https://www.ca-consumerfinance.es/web/ca-consumerfinance/condiciones-y-tipos-interes

escrito desde algun lugar, seguro. desde un zapatofono


----------



## caramon1980 (16 Abr 2016)

pasa por el hilo que hay en este mismo subforo...pero parece que tienes que explicar la procedencia del dinero y no es fácil....

Saludos


----------

